# randomness



## tr0gd0o0r (Jul 16, 2003)

well its time for me to get my photography fix.  You see I love yall's comments but I don't have a scanner so I only have a limited number of pictures I can post on the forum.  so now its time for a few more pictures for your entertainment, I hope.

This is a fun picture to show people, it usually confuses them.








I took some senior pictures for people and though she chose a pro for taht she wanted some pictures.  (probably cuz shes my girlfriend)








around campus at school (Northwestern State Louisians (i went to a gifted HS on campus))








P.S sorry about my absence from the site, I've been outta town


----------



## Dew (Jul 17, 2003)

got some cool shots over there    .. i hope to see more of your work


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 17, 2003)

nice work dude!


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 17, 2003)

Good work.  I like #2 the most.


----------



## mrsid99 (Jul 17, 2003)

Good stuff!
 Gotta agree with voodoocat, I think I prefer #2 the best although the third one has a certain charm.


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 17, 2003)

I just realized this thread was evil 

it's topic id 666


----------



## mrsid99 (Jul 17, 2003)

So where is that info' located?


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 17, 2003)

When you click on the link for the thread, if you look at the address it says...

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=666


----------



## mrsid99 (Jul 17, 2003)

OK, never noticed before....I've also discovered if you right click on it under "properties" that info' is available.
 very observant of you!


----------



## Jdog (Jul 17, 2003)

#2 is my favorite..looks like it is alive!

j


----------

